# modifier une vidéo Portrait en Paysage ?



## Wolodyjowski1010 (19 Mai 2018)

bonjour , modifier une vidéo Portrait en Paysage !
est ce que cela est possible ?
merci


----------



## pouppinou (19 Mai 2018)

Oui et non.
Il faudra que tu redimensionnes en coupant une partie de l'image (en hauteur) ou en ajoutant du contenu (en largeur).
Ce qui est à la mode de nos jours, à cause des smartphones en prise portrait ou des vieux formats vidéo, c'est de remplir en largeur par le flou de la vidéo en l'agrandissant en largeur.

Exemple :


----------

